# Methode Palindrom



## Schnu (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

mein Problem ist, ich habe immer Ideen wie ich eine Aufgabe bearbeite aber es scheitert an der Umsetzung zum Programmcode... 


Die Aufgabe ist eine Methode zu erstellen, die true zurück gibt, wenn der angegebene Text ein Palindrom ist, also sowohl vorwärts als auch rückwärts das gleiche Wort ergibt wie "otto" oder "regallager"


```
public boolean palindrom (String pText){
```
 //da es richtig oder falsch zurück geben soll muss boolean gewählt werden, String aufgrund der Zeichenkette die in pText variabel ist

Ich möchte es jetzt so umsetzen, dass die Position i mit der Position length-i verglichen wird, wenn diese gleich sind soll er dies solange durchführen wie i<length/2, da der Programmcode schließlich nur bis zur Hälfte des Wortes testen muss da es von beiden Seiten aufeinander zuläuft... 



```
if (lesbar == true) {
return true;
}
else {
return false;
}
```


Ich wäre sehr dankbar für jede Hilfe


----------



## eRaaaa (16. Mai 2010)

Naja, du brauchst halt erstmal eine Schleife..
Was du alles evtl bräuchtest:

- pText.length() = Länge des Strings
- pText.charAt(i) = Liefert den Buchstaben an Stelle i
-Character.toUpperCase(char) = Liefert zu einem eventuellen Kleinbuchstaben den entsprechenden Großbuchstaben

Habe ich noch etwas vergessen? 

Ansonsten ginge auch so etwas :

```
public static boolean isPalindrom(String str){
		return str.equalsIgnoreCase(new StringBuilder(str).reverse().toString());
	}
```


----------



## Schnu (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte mir überlegt mit 2 Schleifen zu arbeiten, eine äußere Schleife als if-Schleife ob die Buchstaben übereinstimmen und eine innere Schleife mit while damit überprüft wird ob die jeweils folgenden Buchstaben ebenfalls übereinstimmen...


```
if pText.charAt(i) = = pText.length()-i){
while (.....
```
 jaaa while... while keine ahnung was


----------



## Final_Striker (16. Mai 2010)

Es gibt keine if-Schleife.

Du läufst mit einer for-Schleife über das Wort und vergleichst ersten/letzten, zweiten/vorletzten usw. Buchstaben bis du in der Mitte des Wortes angekommen bist.
Die benötigten Methoden hat dir eRaaaa schon genannt.


----------

